# Samick Sage



## nhancedsvt (May 25, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with this bow? I'm thinking of giving one a try. Never really used a traditional bow for hunting and the price is right. Thinking about a 45# bow. The only problem is they seem to be pretty loud, so I'll have to figure something out there. Thanks for any input.


----------



## wilber85 (May 25, 2011)

They are some sweet bows.  I got one for my first trad bow a couple months ago and it has really opened up a new world of archery to me.  I used to be compound only but now I have a tough time deciding which is funner to shoot, and a lot of times it turns out to be the Sage!

They might be priced low, but I think they are top notch as far as quality.  They are plain looking but they definitely get the job done and are a blast to shoot.  45# should be fine for you.  I went on the safe side and went with 40#, but it was pretty light.  I normally shoot 70# compound.

If you are worried about being loud, just get some beaver tails to wrap on the string and a bear hair rest and the bow becomes almost silent.

I have been shooting this bow for a year and see no reason to upgrade.  I am going to get heavier limbs for it so if you want a good deal on some 40# limbs let me know and maybe I can save you some cash.


----------



## Jeff Roark (May 26, 2011)

I've got 55# limbs on mine and they seem much stiffer than that to me when comparing to other 55#ers I have drawn. Wish I had a set of 45# or 40# limbs instead.


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 26, 2011)

Would the 40# limbs be enough to hunt with though? That's my only concern and why I'm considering going with 45# limbs


----------



## Heeler 4 (May 26, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> Would the 40# limbs be enough to hunt with though? That's my only concern and why I'm considering going with 45# limbs


Yes. 
There aren't many animals in the South that a well placed shot and a sharp broadhead won't handle. A possible exception might be a monster boar. The better you can handle the bow, the better and more effective hunter you will be. Base your decision on that as opposed to the weight.IMO


----------



## frankwright (May 26, 2011)

I have heard nothing but good things about the sage but I have not shot one.
I bought the Samick Stingray a few weeks ago because I wanted to try a short bow for not much money. $212 to my door.
I put a FF string on it, wrapped the string where it hit the limbs with some yarn and added some yarn silencers. 
I used a piece of velcro for a rest and dental floss for a nock. I added a Big Jim bow quiver.

It shoots extremely quiet and seems to be really fast. Pretty neat little bow.


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 26, 2011)

That's a great looking bow Frank! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (May 26, 2011)

Mr. Frank Wright
 That is a sweet looking bow. You will have to bring it to the banquet this year so I can hold it.


----------



## Allen Oliver (May 27, 2011)

*Great Bow*

I bought one last Deer season and have been real impressed. Put some fleece on the limb pockets and some on the limb tips along with some yarn silencers and you can get rid of the noise. Mine is 50# but at my 27inch draw I am pulling somewhere around 47#. Also get you a fast flight string when you order it. Put some limbstation snake skins on the limbs of mine and she really looks good. Here is a pic of me and the results of her second trip to the woods.


----------



## Allen Oliver (May 27, 2011)

*More Pics*

Here are some pics of the bow right after I bought her.


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 27, 2011)

Man that thing looks great!


----------



## frankwright (May 28, 2011)

I really debated with my self over the sage or Stingray but I was wanting to try a 58" bow and also one cheap enough to bang around in the woods.

You really made yours look good.


----------



## Jeff Roark (May 29, 2011)

I hear that Stingray is a shooter. I know that my Sage sure is. It smokes an arrow.


----------



## gtfisherman (May 29, 2011)

ACCHYPER- 

Where did you get those limbstations?


----------



## RogerB (May 29, 2011)

Try onestringer.com


----------



## gtfisherman (May 29, 2011)

Thx!! 

Those pics make me want to pick one up. For the price they seem to be cool bows!


----------

